# Microsoft: Neue Infos zum Upgrade auf Windows 10



## DH (8. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft: Neue Infos zum Upgrade auf Windows 10* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Microsoft: Neue Infos zum Upgrade auf Windows 10


----------



## pep (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo PC-Team
Werden auch bereits installierte Spiele erhalten bleiben, oder ist eine Neuinstallation notwendig?


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Clean install ? Finde ich super. Hatte schon befürchtet daß ich auf mein WIN 8.1 Update noch einmal ein WIN 10 Update drauf knallen muß. Wenns aber die Option gibt mache ich natürlich einen Clean Install.


----------



## Orzhov (8. Juni 2015)

Weiß man schon wie das dann bei einer sauberen Installation ablaufen soll? Immerhin braucht man dann ja scheinbar noch den Key für Windows 10.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Ich könnte mir in so einem Fall nur vorstellen, daß die Keys der WIN 8.1 und WIN 7 Versionen zu WIN 10 Keys werden die WIN 10 reservieren. Sodaß man keinen neuen Key bekommt. Oder es gibt eine automatische Onlineaktivierung und diejenigen die reservieren bekommen eine Mail mit dem neuen WIN 10 Key.


----------



## belakor602 (8. Juni 2015)

Mann, dass mit dem Limit wo man es installiert hat ist schon ein bisschen arschig. Klar mann könnte sonst die Lizenz verkaufen und das wollen die nicht, aber finde ich schon etwas stark dass man von einem übertragbaren Key der auf jeden PC funktioniert zu einem fixen nicht übertragbaren Windows "upgraded".


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Dafür ist WIN 10 geschenkt. Du kannst Dir also überlegen, was Dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## DerBloP (8. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich finde ich die ganze Aktion ja ganz gut, aaaaber, wer weiß schon wie lang sich win10 hält. Also wenn auf einmal ein noch schnelleres besseres WIn11 auf den Markt kommt was vielleicht sogar noch bessere DX12 vorteile bietet zB, dann holt man sich evtl das neue, und das alte kann man dann in die Tonne kloppen, oder wie?
Oder läßt sich die alte Win7 Lizenz von DVD wieder ganz normal auf einen anderen Rechner installieren?
Vielleicht sind das auch die Pläne von MS, die alten Lizenezen mit einem mal unbrauchbar zu machen?!?


Ups zu lange im Post gewesen...
belakor602 hat ja in etwa das selbe geposted...naja trotzdem steht die Frage im Raum, ob man das alte win7 dann auch ganz Normal wieder auf einem anderen Rechner draufkloppen kann, oder ob der Key dann auf Win10 umgerüstet wurde, wo man halt nur den einen Rechner nutzen kann...


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Wenn würde sicher nur meine WIN 8.0 Lizenz Schrott (da Update von 7). Mein WIN 7 kann ich sicher falls das 10er nicht meinen Wünschen entsprechen sollte wieder draufbügeln.


----------



## DerBloP (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mein WIN 7 kann ich sicher falls das 10er nicht meinen Wünschen entsprechen sollte wieder draufbügeln.


Sicher ist es aber nicht, oder?
Anyway, ich werde aber auch aufrüsten allein schon wegen DX12...damit warte ich aber bis Ende des Jahres bzw Anfang nächstes, da ich mir dann erstmal neue Hardware kaufe...Sli 980er wahrscheinlich plus VIVE oder RIft 
Endlich meine 670er in Rente schicken...


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Aber falls sie den Key verlangen doch nur den letzten und der wäre vom WIN 8 Update. Da müßte der 7er Key ja theoretisch immer noch gültig sein. Bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## thisisnotagame (8. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Mann, dass mit dem Limit wo man es installiert hat ist schon ein bisschen arschig. Klar mann könnte sonst die Lizenz verkaufen und das wollen die nicht, aber finde ich schon etwas stark dass man von einem übertragbaren Key der auf jeden PC funktioniert zu einem fixen nicht übertragbaren Windows "upgraded".



Das hängt wiederum von deiner Version ab und deren Lizenzierung.
Es gibt Windows Systembuilder Versionen bei denen ist das Betriebssystem an ein Motherboard bzw. einen PC gebunden ebenso OEM.

Dann gibt es noch Retail bzw Boxed Version, dort kann man es ebenfalls nur auf einem PC nutzen, darf es aber deinstallieren und dann an einem anderen Gerät aufsetzen bzw aufspielen.

Glaube also das man wenn man eine SB Version besitzt nun einen Key bekommt der ebenfalls SB ist oder einen neuen KEY für die SB Platte10 bekommt.
Das Gleiche natürlich mit retail... aber könnte natürlich falsch sein.



> *What happens to the Windows product key after upgrading to Windows 10?*
> Da Costa explained that the Windows 10 upgrade is an "in-place upgrade." An OEM license will get "consumed" into the Windows 10 upgrade and will bear those OEM retail rights. In another post, he added that "by default, Windows 10 builds are pre-keyed, meaning, you do not have to enter a product key and should not be prompted to enter one even after Windows 10 has completed setup." This key gets saved in the Windows Store, which is "one of the benefits of the new delivery system," according to Microsoft, per a Paul Thurrott article cited by Da Costa.


Quelle: https://redmondmag.com/articles/2015/06/03/windows-10-upgrade-possibilities.aspx


----------



## kidou1304 (8. Juni 2015)

ja natürlich is cleaninstall möglich oO Als ob Windows nur als upgrade vertickt würde,  mal ehrlich wer glaubt sowas ernsthaft


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Lesen bildet. Es geht nicht um die Verkaufsversionen sondern um die geschenkten Versionen. Und das sind durch die Bank weg nur Updateversionen, keine Vollversionen, weil die immer die BS (WIN 7, 8 oder 8.1) voraussetzen. Aber mit denen geht eben ein Clean install. Und das finde ich gut.


----------



## thisisnotagame (8. Juni 2015)

Jupp da kann ich nur zustimmen eine Neuinstallation ist meiner Erfahrung nach immer das beste.


----------



## DerBloP (8. Juni 2015)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> *What happens to the  Windows product key after upgrading to Windows 10?*
> Da  Costa explained  that the Windows 10 upgrade is an "in-place  upgrade." An OEM license  will get "consumed" into the Windows 10  upgrade and will bear those OEM  retail rights.



Ok mein Englisch ist nicht das beste. Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist es dann so wie ich dachte, dass mein WIn7 Key "wahrscheinlich" Online in ein Win10 Key umgewandelt wird, der wiederum nur auf dem Rechner Funktioniert wo ich ihn umwandel. So hatte ich mir das nämlich auch gedacht, das sie irgendwo meinen Key dann auf irgendeinem Server speichern, und sobald ich mein Win7 auf einem anderen Rechner von DVD installiere und dann updates ziehen will, mir online gesagt wird das dieser Key schon für WIn10 benutzt wird. Ergo ist der Tausch nicht ganz so "kostenlos". Ich verliere dadurch eine Lizenz, die ich auf jedem X-Belibigen Rechner installieren könnte, solang und so oft ich will und bekomme eine WIn10 Lizenz die ich nur solang gebrauchen kann, wie mein System das selbe bleibt. Und wenn auf einmal ein Super Duper Win11 kommt mit verbessertem DX12, ist man genuzt...

Naja, werde es trotzdem machen...


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe gilt das nur für OEM-Versionen. Eine normale Retail ist davon wohl nicht betroffen. Weil es explizit heißt: 

_An OEM license will get "consumed" into the Windows 10 upgrade and will bear those OEM retail rights.
_
Sprich für mein Verständnis auf gut deutsch: Eine OEM-Version wird wieder zu einer hardwarebezogenen OEM-Version. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Eine normale Retailfassung ohne Hardwarebindung ist von dem Prozedere der 100%igen Umwandlung wohl nicht so betroffen. Sprich wenn ich irgendwann einmal eine alte Retail unter Verzicht von WIN10 installieren will funktioniert das theoretisch noch. Das einzige was irgendwann mal flöten geht ist der Support.

Interessant wäre aber zu wissen wie es bei meinem Lizenzwust aussieht:

WIN 7 OEM und WIN 8.0 Update Retail. Entweder registriert WIN 10 nur den letzten Zustand (WIN 8 Retail mit Update auf 8.1) und ich könnte später falls das 10er doch ein Reinfall werden sollte WIN 7 wieder draufbügeln oder wenn nicht würde ich mir sonst noch schnell irgendwo eine WIN 7 Retail besorgen.


----------



## DerBloP (8. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...


Ahh Ok hab mich beim Begriff OEM ein wenig vertan bzw hießen ja früher auch einige Software Artikel OEM, nur weil sie keine Aufwendige Verpackung hatten. Meine nämlich als ich damals mein WIN7 Home Premium bei alternate gekauft hatte, diese auch mit der Deklarierung OEM verkauft wurde und es auch eine Version gab mit Handbuch und einer PapBox, aber auch gleich erheblich teuerer war..
Meine kostete glaub ich ~80Eur und es gab die mit Handbuch oder so für <120Eur....bin mir da aber auch nicht mehr ganz so sicher...

EDIT: Nein tatsächlich steht bei mir OEM Software...tja was ist es denn nun...wie gesagt es ist eine DVD BOX mit DVD kleinem Handbuch und dem Key auf der Rückseite der DVD Hülle...ich kann diese auch ganz normal überall installieren...


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Das ist eine Systembuilder. Ohne Support ohne Handbuch und Retailverpackung aber voll wie die Retail auf neue Hardware regulär "umziehbar". Bis auf Verpackung, Handbuch und Support ist da zwischen Retail und Systembuilder kein weiterer Unterschied.

PS: Wenn OEM drauf steht ist OEM drin. Da hilft nur mal testen, ob man damit umziehen kann. Hatte ich damals mit meinem XP gemacht. Alter PC war Schrott und ich bin mit meiner OEM auf den neuen umgezogen. Ganz regulär mit MS-Support.


----------



## DerBloP (8. Juni 2015)

EDIT: Also bei mir steht bei beiden Win Vista und Win7 OEM

Naja keine Ahnung, wie gesagt bei alternate und anderen Shops ist dies als Retail deklariert, aber mit dem zusatz OEM, bzw steht dann "ohne BOX die reine Software"...da war nur so eine Billig Pappe drum rum...
Deswegen sag ich ja man sollte schon wissen wie das ganze ausschaut...so kann man sich NICHT sicher sein!

Hier mal fotos...
http://www.fotothing.com/photos/6c3/6c3e437bea5c906c2f4473fcd7165cc6_266.jpg
http://www.fotothing.com/photos/744/7446b6d5da3d4614b6bfd1200de1ff0c_266.jpg
http://www.fotothing.com/photos/fc6/fc6d74a8090a1708861bc3c38090ea14_a50.jpg
http://www.fotothing.com/photos/62a/62a6ed21890f638d70841160d3ef6da0_a50.jpg

EDIT: Genauso habe ich ja damals mir meinen i7 OEM gekauft, also ohne BOX und Lüfter...und den kan ich ja auch überall einbauen wo ich will.. 

@MichaelG, was steht denn bei dir? Oder hast du dir eine Boxed version von Win gekauft?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab damals von Windows 8 eine Vollversion (kein OEM) gekauft, die nicht an den Rechner gebunden war, die konnte ich auch jetzt bei meinem neuen Rechner nehmen. Wenn ich jetzt auf Windows 10 Upgrade bleibt es dann bei dieser Version und ist nicht an die Hardware gebunden?


----------



## Chronik (8. Juni 2015)

"Nicht möglich ist es hingegen, die Upgrade-Lizenz auf einem anderen Rechner geltend zu machen - Windows 10 kann nur kostenlos auf Rechnern installiert werden, die zuvor mit Windows 7 oder Windows 8 gelaufen sind."
Och das is doch scheiße, naja kauf ich mir halt einen rechner mit Win 7!

Hat MS ihrendeine Regelung mit neuen Win 7 rechner z.B. das ein käufer von Win 7 nur bis zu den Datum die Möglichkeit erhält Win 10 runterzuladen.
Sprich ich kauf mir ein Rechner mit Win 7 (am 05.07.15 oder später) nun hat aber MS festgelegt, den Wechelwilligen bis zum 03.07.2015 die Chance auf Win 10 zu geben?
Außerdem hoffe ich (ich weiß es nicht) das alle Win 7 käufer (egal ob Vorinstalliert oder nicht) die Chance haben auf Win 10? Weil Win 7 ja nicht mehr vorinstalliert verkauft wird!


----------



## DarkStaRX (8. Juni 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> "Nicht möglich ist es hingegen, die Upgrade-Lizenz auf einem anderen Rechner geltend zu machen - Windows 10 kann nur kostenlos auf Rechnern installiert werden, die zuvor mit Windows 7 oder Windows 8 gelaufen sind."
> Och das is doch scheiße, naja kauf ich mir halt einen rechner mit Win 7!
> 
> Hat MS ihrendeine Regelung mit neuen Win 7 rechner z.B. das ein käufer von Win 7 nur bis zu den Datum die Möglichkeit erhält Win 10 runterzuladen.
> ...



1 Jahr nach dem Release von Windows 10 haben die Benutzer Zeit sich Windows 10 zu sichern. Danach entfällt der Anspruch.


----------



## mfgCarlos (8. Juni 2015)

Ich habe keinen komplett neuen Rechner nur die Hauptteile gerade ersetzt.
SSD,Grafik,Mainboard,Prozessor. 
DVD Laufwerk bleibt gleich, Festplatten bleiben gleich und andere Sachen.

Auf der SSD hab ich nie Win7 Home Premium installiert. Sondern direkt Win10 Pro Insider Preview.

Muss ich jetzt im Juli Win10 runterschmeißen, Win7HP installieren und dann upgraden?


----------



## Chronik (8. Juni 2015)

DarkStaRX schrieb:


> 1 Jahr nach dem Release von Windows 10 haben die Benutzer Zeit sich Windows 10 zu sichern. Danach entfällt der Anspruch.



Und da ist es egal wann ich mir Win 7 gekauft habe und in welcher Version (sprich vorinsatlliert oder nicht [was ja bei Win 7 nicht mehr geht (vorinstalliert)!]) ich Win 7 habe?


----------



## belakor602 (9. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte eigentlich mal fragen, sind Installationen auf separaten Festplatten unabhängig von Windows? Frage mich ob man die ganzen Spiele nach einem Wechsel der Windows Version nochmal installieren muss auch wenn sie nicht am C: drive sind.


----------



## BuzzKillington (9. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich mal fragen, sind Installationen auf separaten Festplatten unabhängig von Windows? Frage mich ob man die ganzen Spiele nach einem Wechsel der Windows Version nochmal installieren muss auch wenn sie nicht am C: drive sind.



Mit Steam ist das kein Problem, manch andere Spiele muss man allerdings neu installieren. Sichere auf jeden Fall deinen C:\Users\ Ordner, da sind meistens die Spielstände drin.


----------



## thisisnotagame (9. Juni 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht warum Leute hier den Gedanken fassen von Windows10 auf 7 zurück zuspulen.
OEM ist wie gesagt keine Retail
OEM ist gleichwertig mit der Systembuilder Version welche für Bastler gedacht ist und die OEM wird von Herstellern wie Dell und dem rest benutzt.
Eine Retail kauft man solo ohne Pc in einem Shop.
Oder als Lizenz Online.

OEM-SB werden Konsumiert und in Windows10 verwandelt, laut dem Artikel.


----------



## thisisnotagame (9. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also ich hab damals von Windows 8 eine Vollversion (kein OEM) gekauft, die nicht an den Rechner gebunden war, die konnte ich auch jetzt bei meinem neuen Rechner nehmen. Wenn ich jetzt auf Windows 10 Upgrade bleibt es dann bei dieser Version und ist nicht an die Hardware gebunden?



Windows 8 ist anders 
Dort kann man die Systembuilder Version auch auf einem neuen Rechner installieren also neues Mainboard macht da nix solange es nicht gleichzeitig auf 2 Rechnern läuft.
Wenn du dir deine Version vom Mediamarkt zu start gekauft hast ist das eine Systembuilder Version steht aber auch auf der Verpackung.

Wenn man ein Upgrade von 7 auf 10 macht bleiben die Registry Eintrage vorhanden das heißt deine Spiele werden auch noch danach funktionieren.
Dennoch ist es immer besser eine Neuinstallation zu machen beim System wechsel da bleibt einem meist viel ärger erspart und die Kiste läuft auch.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2015)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum Leute hier den Gedanken fassen von Windows10 auf 7 zurück zuspulen.
> OEM ist wie gesagt keine Retail
> OEM ist gleichwertig mit der Systembuilder Version welche für Bastler gedacht ist und die OEM wird von Herstellern wie Dell und dem rest benutzt.
> Eine Retail kauft man solo ohne Pc in einem Shop.
> ...


Weil Spiele evtl. nicht unter Win10 laufen könnten? Wenn F3 nicht mehr funktioniert würde ich zu WIN7 zurückgehen.


----------



## thisisnotagame (10. Juni 2015)

Du treibst mir gerade Tränen in die Augen...
Jedes Windows hat eine Kompatibilität-funktion und das bis >>> Windows95 >!!!!
1.Man nehme die Ausführende Datei
2.Man mache einen Rechtsklick darauf 
3.Klicke nun auf den Reiter Kompatibilität
4.Bei Programm im Kompatibilität ausführen, nen Hacken setzen
5.Fertisch.
Solange du nix mit DirectX8 spielst sollte es da keine Probleme geben.

Und da Fallout 3 über DirectX9.0c läuft gibt es diese auch nicht.
Das einzigste Problem könnte die Gebundenheit an Games for Windows Live werden wie beispielsweise bei Fable 3 aber da gibt es einen standalone Installer der diese Fehler bzw crashes behebt, der selbst auf Windows8.1 läuft und somit ebenfalls mit Windows10 kompatibel sein wird.

Edit: Eben google mal angeworfen ich hätte mir diesen Beitrag sparen können...
Meine Vermutung ist bestätigt es läuft bereits jetzt auf Windows10 preview.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2015)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Du treibst mir gerade Tränen in die Augen...



deine Kommentare treiben mit meine Handfläche ins Gesicht
Nur als Tipp: Das funktioniert nicht immer und die Funktion nebst dem funktionieren ist den intelligenteren auch bekannt -.-


----------



## thisisnotagame (10. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> deine Kommentare treiben mit meine Handfläche ins Gesicht
> Nur als Tipp: Das funktioniert nicht immer und die Funktion nebst dem funktionieren ist den intelligenteren auch bekannt -.-



Ich habe bis zum heutigen Tage kein Spiel das hier nicht mehr läuft.
BTW Enisra mir ist es auf gut Deutsch "scheiß egal" was deine Meinung ist.
Ich habe das obrige geschrieben da ich bislang jedes Spiel mit dieser Funktion zum laufen gebracht habe ^_~, eventuell kann man dann noch das Spiel mit Administrativen Rechten starten.
Wenn es bei dir nicht klappen sollte, ist es fraglich ob der Fehler nicht vor dem Bildschirm ausfindig zu machen ist. Wobei ich da jede Wette eingehen würde, dass dem so ist. @your Facepalm comment


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2015)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Ich habe bis zum heutigen Tage kein Spiel das hier nicht mehr läuft.
> BTW Enisra mir ist es auf gut Deutsch "scheiß egal" was deine Meinung ist.
> Ich habe das obrige geschrieben da ich bislang jedes Spiel mit dieser Funktion zum laufen gebracht habe ^_~, eventuell kann man dann noch das Spiel mit Administrativen Rechten starten.
> Wenn es bei dir nicht klappen sollte, ist es fraglich ob der Fehler nicht vor dem Bildschirm ausfindig zu machen ist. Wobei ich da jede Wette eingehen würde, dass dem so ist. @your Facepalm comment



wie gut das es keine Meinung ist sondern Erfahrung *pat *pat*


----------



## HustePusteBlume (10. Juni 2015)

@thisisnotagame geh gar nicht weiter darauf ein, da sucht wer  Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken.
Leider brennt dessen Lämpchen nicht hell genug, um wirklich etwas produktives beitragen zu können *pat* *pat* Erfahrungen eines Leihen auf diesem Gebiet.
Ich kenne da auch kein Spiel, das nicht unter Windows Versionen kompatibel ist.
Habe bisher auch alles damit zum laufen gebracht, wenn es damit nicht funktioniert liegt das Problem an einer anderen Ecke wie bspw. fehlenden runtime libraries usw..
Da es hier aber um das Thema Kompatibilität ging kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.

Und der Tipp mit GFWL , ist super hatte lange nach sowas gesucht bin aber zwischenzeitlich auch fündig geworden


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2015)

na wer so nett ist freut sich doch über aufmerksamkeit
Also das was ihr anderen nicht schenkt wenn es darum geht das ihr gekonnt den Punkt mit Fallout 3 überleßt um weiter zu behaupten kein Spiel zu kennen welches auf 8 nicht Funktioniert *facepalm*

Aber sicher, die funktion ist auch so unbekannt das ALLE im Internet das übersehen haben . . .


----------



## HustePusteBlume (10. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> na wer so nett ist freut sich doch über aufmerksamkeit
> Also das was ihr anderen nicht schenkt wenn es darum geht das ihr gekonnt den Punkt mit Fallout 3 überleßt um weiter zu behaupten kein Spiel zu kennen welches auf 8 nicht Funktioniert *facepalm*
> 
> Aber sicher, die funktion ist auch so unbekannt das ALLE im Internet das übersehen haben . . .





thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Und da Fallout 3 über DirectX9.0c läuft gibt es diese auch nicht.
> Das einzigste Problem könnte die Gebundenheit an Games for Windows Live werden wie beispielsweise bei Fable 3 aber da gibt es einen standalone Installer der diese Fehler bzw crashes behebt, der selbst auf Windows8.1 läuft und somit ebenfalls mit Windows10 kompatibel sein wird.
> 
> Edit: Eben google mal angeworfen ich hätte mir diesen Beitrag sparen können...
> Meine Vermutung ist bestätigt es läuft bereits jetzt auf Windows10 preview.



Somit ist die Sorge das es nicht läuft Schnee von gestern und der Punkt keinesfalls ignoriert sondern widerlegt.

DU musst das letzte Wort haben oder? und weiter stacheln wie ein Kleinkind das nicht bekommt was es möchte und mit den Füßen aus Frust auf trampelt.
So nun kannst du wieder das Wort ergreifen ich ignoriere es ab sofort, ich hoffe TING macht das auch.


----------



## Amelius01 (10. Juni 2015)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es immer besser eine Neuinstallation zu machen beim System wechsel da bleibt einem meist viel ärger erspart und die Kiste läuft auch.



Ich frage mal doof, aber was passiert bei einer Neuinstallation? 
Auf was sollte man achten? 
Was passiert, wenn ich diese Neuinstallation auslasse?
Wie mache ich eine Neuinstallation?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Ich frage mal doof, aber was passiert bei einer Neuinstallation?
> Auf was sollte man achten?
> Was passiert, wenn ich diese Neuinstallation auslasse?
> Wie mache ich eine Neuinstallation?


  Meinst du jetzt allgemein oder speziell bezogen auf ein von Win7 auf 10 geupgradetes Windows?


----------



## Amelius01 (10. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt allgemein oder speziell bezogen auf ein von Win7 auf 10 geupgradetes Windows?



Speziell bezogen auf Win7 zu 10.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Speziell bezogen auf Win7 zu 10.


  Wenn du den PC mit vorhandenem win7 nur upgradest, müsste es an sich auch ohne Neuinstall gehen - falls nicht: Du wirst vermutlich nen Win10 Key mitgeteilt bekommen ODER der Key für Win7 wird zum Win10-Key, und dann kannst du Dir Win10 Downloaden für DVD oder USB-Stick und es dann wie das alte Win7 von Grund auf neu installieren und mit dem Key aktivieren.


----------



## thisisnotagame (10. Juni 2015)

Bei einer Neuinstallation werden alle bestehenden Windows Daten gelöscht und frisch/neu aufgesetzt bzw überschrieben in diesem Fall.

Du solltest zuvor alle Deine Daten die sich auf deiner Systemplatte befinden sicherstellen und ein Backup machen.
Ebenso ist es ratsam vorher Mainboard Treiber CD zu suchen und bereit zu haben.

Wenn du eine Neuinstallation auslässt kann es unter "Umständen" sein, das dein System nach dem Upgrade sehr langsam ist, defekte Verknüpfungen und Registry Einträge aufgrund Pfad Änderungen, die bei Windows eigentlich immer vorzufinden sind Probleme bereiten. Muss aber nicht sein.
Laut Microsoft soll das Update auf Windows10 reibungslos sein, wer auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte macht eine Neuinstallation. Um eine Neuinstalltion durchzuführen muss aber anscheinend das bestehende Windows erstmal aufgestockt werden, also es geht kein weg an einem Upgrade vorbei erst wenn das Upgrade durchgeführt wurde kann man eine Neuinstalltion durchführen ( wusste ich auch nicht aber das sind aktuelle Informationen aus dem Netz.)
Und des Twitter postings von Gabriel Aul 

Du wirst die Option haben von Windows 7-8.1 ein Upgrade auf Windows10 durchzuführen. Sobald das Fertig ist kann man also via ISO eine DVD brennen und das System komplett Neu aufsetzen.
Für mich etwas umständlich um ehrlich zu sein aber denke das hängt mit dem bescheuerten Key System zusammen.

Neuinstallation: Backup der Daten machen, ISO ziehen, dieses Brennen bzw auf einen Boot fähigen USB stick ziehen, und Neustarten Setup ausführen und Anweisungen folgen. 
Dann muss du eigentlich nur den Anweisungen folgen bis der Desktop erscheint. Danach gegebenenfalls Treiber für Mainboard und Grafikkarte installieren. ( Falls Windows10 diese nicht schon installiert hat )

Und dann eben die restlich benötigten Programme deiner Wahl.

Gerade gesehen hier gibt es doch einen Artikel darüber 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Windo...uslegung-einer-sauberen-Installation-1161160/


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2015)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Du treibst mir gerade Tränen in die Augen...
> Jedes Windows hat eine Kompatibilität-funktion und das bis >>> Windows95 >!!!!
> 1.Man nehme die Ausführende Datei
> 2.Man mache einen Rechtsklick darauf
> ...



Ach ne. Ich rede hier nicht von simplen Problemen, wo der Kompatibilitätsmodus langt und GfWL zu installieren sondern wirklich komplexen Problemen mit Fallout 3. Da muß man zig Sachen einstellen, damit F3 mit ach und Krach unter WIN 8 läuft. Einschließlich dem Umschreiben von Ini.Dateien. Ob es das dann auch unter WIN 10 macht steht aber in den Sternen. Und wenn es des denn dann nicht macht ist es immer noch mein Problem was ich mache. Und wenn ich dann zu WIN 7 zurückkehren sollte geht Dich das genauso einen großen Kehrricht an.


----------



## Amelius01 (10. Juni 2015)

Ist es dies in diesem Fall zu empfehlen?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2015)

Was ist zu empfehlen ? WIN 10 ? Kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Was Fallout 3 betrifft: Die Umstellung ist nervig, funktioniert aber nach langer Bastelei mittlerweile bislang.


----------



## Amelius01 (10. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was ist zu empfehlen ? WIN 10 ? Kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Was Fallout 3 betrifft: Die Umstellung ist nervig, funktioniert aber nach langer Bastelei mittlerweile bislang.



Nein, ich meine ist eine Neuinstallation zu empfehlen?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2015)

Definitiv. Bei Updates ist immer die Gefahr von toten Links, einer Registry mit Blindeinträgen da und natürlich auch einer schlechteren Performance. Ich werde beim Wechsel auf WIN 10 wohl auch eine Neuinstallation machen. Vermutlich werde ich mir in dem Zusammenhang gleich ein Board und einen Xeon holen. Das würde in dem Zusammenhang gleich ein Aufwasch werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2015)

Wie ist das jetzt nun? Wird mit dem Upgrade von Win7 auf Win10 die eigentliche Win7-Lizenz unbrauchbar, sprich man kann dieser dann nicht mehr weiterverwenden?
Das ist momentan die einzige Sache die mich die ganze Zeit beschäftigt. Ich würde ungern mein Win7 aufgeben wollen.


----------



## oroz (10. Juni 2015)

Kann man vorher prüfen welche Funktionen ausfallen werden?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2015)

Nein, wie auch ? Das ist Trial und Error. Daher bin ich auch wenns nervig ist wenn möglich für einen clean install. Da umgeht man diesen Test. Zudem dürfte die Performance nach einem Clean install besser sein als ein Update von einer alten WIN-Version.

Was mit der WIN-Lizenz passiert ist noch diffus. D.h. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die WIN-7 Lizenz damit hinfällig wird. Das wäre interessant zu wissen. Aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus, daß Deine WIN 7 Lizenz zur WIN 10 Lizenz transformiert wird und WIN 7 damit ungültig ist.


----------



## thisisnotagame (12. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ach ne. Ich rede hier nicht von simplen Problemen, wo der Kompatibilitätsmodus langt und GfWL zu installieren sondern wirklich komplexen Problemen mit Fallout 3. Da muß man zig Sachen einstellen, damit F3 mit ach und Krach unter WIN 8 läuft. Einschließlich dem Umschreiben von Ini.Dateien. Ob es das dann auch unter WIN 10 macht steht aber in den Sternen. Und wenn es des denn dann nicht macht ist es immer noch mein Problem was ich mache. Und wenn ich dann zu WIN 7 zurückkehren sollte geht Dich das genauso einen großen Kehrricht an.


Yoah das stimmt nur wollte ich Dir helfen aber ich seh schon du Unterstützt lieber Dummheit wie Enisra und bist offenbar nicht in der Lage zu lesen ich habe bereits gepostet das es unter WIndows10 funktioniert 
Naja wenn ihr Profis das als kompliziert betrachtet, dann sollte ich wohl nicht mit euch in eine Diskussion treten ist Verschwendung kostbarer Zeit.
Goggelt einfach oder bleibt bei WIndows7 ich kümmer mich um meinen Kram. 

 Frage mich wann er bemerkt das der Letze Satz kompliziert werden könnte.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2015)

ich mache dann mal von dem Dreieck mit dem ! gebrauch da du und dein Freund so nett mit anderen umgehen ...


----------



## thisisnotagame (13. Juni 2015)

^ mach das ruhig, bin mir sicher das die Moderation, wenn diese sich den Text durchließt und das von Anfang an, nur einen der Stichelte erkennt und das ist derjenige mit ‘nem Vogel, als Bild.
Und da du anscheinend nicht lesen kannst werde ich es nochmal verdeutlichen 
Dummheit unterstützen, ist keine Beleidigung oder ein Persönlicher Angriff ^_~
Also drück ruhig weiter, 

Pusteblume ist nicht mein Freund sieh doch nach, er oder sie ist nicht einmal auf meiner Freundesliste.
Wir waren lediglich gleicher Meinung.
Muss mich aber vor einem wie Dir nicht rechtfertigen bitte such von nun an bei anderen nach Aufmerksamkeit ich werde Dir keine Mehr entgegen werfen.


----------



## DarkStaRX (19. Juni 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Und da ist es egal wann ich mir Win 7 gekauft habe und in welcher Version (sprich vorinsatlliert oder nicht [was ja bei Win 7 nicht mehr geht (vorinstalliert)!]) ich Win 7 habe?



Wann du sie gekauft hast ist egal, nur es muss installiert sein sodass du dir über deinen Rechner wo Win7 drauf ist dir Windows 10 klar machen kannst.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt nun? Wird mit dem Upgrade von Win7 auf Win10 die eigentliche Win7-Lizenz unbrauchbar, sprich man kann dieser dann nicht mehr weiterverwenden?


Du kannst diese nicht gleichzeitig auf einem anderen Rechner verwenden.

Ist jedenfalls bei meinem Vista + Win 8 Upgrade so und daher naheliegend, daß es beim Win10 Upgrade genauso laufen wird.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, daß du problemlos Win 7 wieder verwenden kannst, wenn du von Win10 genug hast.


----------

